# Bow club helps kids



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

A friend of mine belongs to a bow club that puts on a Saturday afternoon bow shoot for kids interested in archery. The club furnishes a compound bow and the arrows. The entry fee is $3.00 , which includes a lunch of hamburger, or hot dogs, chips drink and desert. It has taken a lot of time, fund raisers and donations to purchase the equipment, but it's been worth every penny. The bows are adaptable so they can be used for several years by the same individual. Too bad our doom and gloom media doesn't report stories like this.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Sounds awesome. . At least you're getting it out there..


----------

